# beautiful voice



## prod12

안녕하세요!!!!  I would like to know how you say in Korean "You have a beautiful voice"

Thank you.


----------



## backtoques

당신은(Sujet) 아름다운 목소리를(complément d'objet) 가지고 있네요(verb). concernant le formation de verb ->(ca peut etre "있군요, 있으시네요(une sorte de vousvoyer), 가지고 있다(une sorte de uhm... traduction littérale))


----------



## Superhero1

In spoken situation, I would say, '목소리 (참) 좋으시네요.'


----------



## prod12

Oh I  see .Thank you so much . So for instance I can say to a singer 목소리 참 좋으시네요???


----------



## alice313

Yes, you also can say that to a singer.
Or how about 목소리가 매력적이시네요 or 음색이 예쁘네요.


----------



## Superhero1

To a singer, I would say '목소리가 정말 매력적이네요.' like alice313 said.


----------



## terredepomme

Si c'est une femme on pourrait également dire "목소리가 참 고우시네요."


----------

